# headlight fog



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

it has been raining all day noticed after my cruze was turned off and sat my headlights had fog/condensate on the corner nearest to the grill on both headlights on the inside. I have 2011 lt1 and this is the first time I noticed condensate and I have till April for my bumper to bumper expiring. The condensate was about 3 or 4 inches out from the front corner of the headlight. It was the same size on both headlights.

Is this normal? I would assume not but I don't know. I am getting the brake recall thing January 3rd and will tell the dealer then and see what they say. But I would assume they would need to be replaced since moisture inside the headlight would not be a good thing IMO but I don't know I could be wrong.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I remember on my 2012 RAM 1500 the headlights looking foggy. It was normal. I don't think you have anything to worry about but it wouldn't hurt to ask the service department. I could be wrong

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> it has been raining all day noticed after my cruze was turned off and sat my headlights had fog/condensate on the corner nearest to the grill on both headlights on the inside. I have 2011 lt1 and this is the first time I noticed condensate and I have till April for my bumper to bumper expiring. The condensate was about 3 or 4 inches out from the front corner of the headlight. It was the same size on both headlights.
> 
> Is this normal? I would assume not but I don't know. I am getting the brake recall thing January 3rd and will tell the dealer then and see what they say. But I would assume they would need to be replaced since moisture inside the headlight would not be a good thing IMO but I don't know I could be wrong.


In most cases it's caused by humidity outside and the amount of moisture built up. How it happens...it's beyond me. But all you need Is some meguiars headlight restoration kit and their headlight protectant to help prevent it. It works great. It's just a thin layer of condensation that turns into a cloudy haze due to the Suns uv rays and other factors. It's nothing to fret over. Spend 30.00 on that kit and your all good to go. the heavy duty headlight restoration kit comes with everything u need plus the headlight protectant. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

And if it is on the inside of the headlight. ..then it would most likely need to be replaced under warranty. It's a manufacturer defect by poor deign sealing the light up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Interior of the head lamp assembly has to be air tight, and with moisture accumulating inside can be a hazard.

Bulb heats up increasing interior pressure, when it cools creates a vacuum that sucks moisture in. Leak someplace, either a poor seal between the lens and the plastic housing or a defective lamp socket gasket. If in warranty, get it replaced, if out, can find the leak and repair it or get a second mortgage on your home to buy a new assembly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If not under warranty, take the bulbs out and use a hair dryer to dry the inside of the lamp. Then put some dielectric grease on the rubber seals before putting the bulbs back in. If under the bumper to bumper warranty have your service department do this, but make sure the moisture is visible when you take it in.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks for all the replies it was definitely on the inside as I always clean the headlights with meguriars headlight restoration at every wash to keep them clean and they are clean. 

I am still under the bumper the bumper warranty so I will take a picture of it when it happens and tell the dealer when I take it in for recall work.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> thanks for all the replies it was definitely on the inside as I always clean the headlights with meguriars headlight restoration at every wash to keep them clean and they are clean.
> 
> I am still under the bumper the bumper warranty so I will take a picture of it when it happens and tell the dealer when I take it in for recall work.


Can you upload a picture in ur thread just for the **** of it so we can see what's act going on?. Mainly for me as I'm a professional detailer and may be able to assist you.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Can you upload a picture in ur thread just for the **** of it so we can see what's act going on?. Mainly for me as I'm a professional detailer and may be able to assist you.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I wish I took pictures of it but I was rushing my daughter somewhere and didn't have time. But I did touch each headlight and it definitely was on the inside as it would not go away when I wiped it off.
I just tried to recreate it by putting some some hot water on it but I could not recreate it. The front moved through and the air is pretty dry today. Almost the opposite of yesterday. 

When I see it again I will definitely take a picture of it. I just hope the dealer has a way of testing these to make sure the seal is working. They have been honest and up front with me so far and have replaced defective items when I find them.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay I just went shopping with the daughter and came back and we started to get snow showers so I got some water and gave it a try. It wasn't as big as has as yesterday but I was able to reproduce it and here are the pictures.
View attachment 53489
View attachment 53497



you can see where along the seal it started to fog up from the water I poured on it. 

so I guess I have to get new headlight housing for both headlights. Looks like the right one isn't as bad as the left one but still fogs up and which would coincide with what I saw yesterday the one on the left had more fog than the right one.

I am just glad I am able to reproduce it so the dealer should be able to reproduce it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey jsusanka,

Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions or need assistance when you take your Cruze in for service.

Happy Holidays,

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey jsusanka,
> 
> Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions or need assistance when you take your Cruze in for service.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!! My dealer has been great at fixing things without trying to get out of fixing them. They even fixed some stuff I didn't even know about at time.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> Okay I just went shopping with the daughter and came back and we started to get snow showers so I got some water and gave it a try. It wasn't as big as has as yesterday but I was able to reproduce it and here are the pictures.
> View attachment 53489
> View attachment 53497
> 
> ...


That looks like it is something minor though. Idk how bad it was previously but I had that happen on my other cruze when I had my lt and it was micro minimal like this but then the next time I detailed my car it was gone....Idk how. And I hand wash my car. I'd say your getting new headlight assemblies under warranty. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jsusanka, 

That is great to hear! 

Erica Tiffany (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> That looks like it is something minor though. Idk how bad it was previously but I had that happen on my other cruze when I had my lt and it was micro minimal like this but then the next time I detailed my car it was gone....Idk how. And I hand wash my car. I'd say your getting new headlight assemblies under warranty.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


thanks for the reply but the fog was bigger when it was raining this was just what I could do with pouring water on it. it was about 3 or 4 inches in diameter when it was raining and it was really humid.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Never was a problem with sealed beams, and even today can buy a halogen replacement for five bucks, just the bulb runs between 6-25 bucks. The two arms and two legs for a new housing.

In terms of just being able to see in the dark, no styling issues, nothing even comes close to this new stuff with the four rectangular head lamps on my motorhome. When I switch to brights, all four headlamps are on. And that glass is just not subject to graying with UV radiation from the sun.

Just an example where styling became the key issue over practically, but that styling doesn't even come into play when you are sitting behind the wheel. Maybe should add a mirror so you can say, my head lamps are pretty when you are driving. Can't see a darn thing, but they are pretty. Also a complete PITA when you have problems with them. 

30 Olds used bulbs, but least could take those apart to clean the reflectors, was more than happy to get a vehicle with seal beams. These housings added just one more throwaway item to this vastly going list of throwaway items.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Got the brake recalled done Friday and my dealer replaced both headlight fixtures. It did it again before I went and the fog inside was bigger and so I got some good pics that help my cause and got the headlights replaced. 

My dealer rocks!!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Not to beat a dead horse but I am now at 45,200 miles and both my headlamps starting fogging up on the inside again. So had the first ones replaced at 29,076 on 1/13/2014. So these almost lasted two years and 15,000 miles. I hope I don't have to keep doing this for the life of the car along with the water pump. I usually keep my cars for a long time and I buy them new so I know the history of the car. These items have been defective from day one and I hope GM wants to keeps me as a customer but we will see. 
You don't want to play games with headlamps. Especially when the plan was that my daughter was going to get the cruze. 

Sigh - opened up a case with GM and going to see if I can get these fixed with zero costs from me. 
So seems I have two cronic problems with my cruze. The water pump which is covered for 10 years and now this headlamp leaking/fogging problem. 

Have to say the GM rep was nice is setting up everything with the dealer. We will see. I have had hondas and toyotas and never had to touch the headlamps other than clean them. Never even had to replace the bulbs and had them for over 10 years. These are leaking in the same place as the first ones.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Does anybody else's lights do this? They seem to fog at the front corners by the grill. It is only fog/condensate and it seems to go away and doesn't really do anything. It seems to do it when the whether is very humid or cold. 

Maybe this is normal? I am not sure anymore I have surfed the web and have read conflicting stories on all different kind of cars.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jsusanka said:


> Does anybody else's lights do this? They seem to fog at the front corners by the grill. It is only fog/condensate and it seems to go away and doesn't really do anything. It seems to do it when the whether is very humid or cold.


I'd imagine the headlights are pretty air-tight. I'd find a cold dry day, pull the bulb out and use a hair dryer though the socket hole until the moisture evaporated. Then put the bulb back in. With no moisture in the headlight, there's none to condense.

Just make sure when you pull the bulb out that you don't let the bulb get contaminated with anything - including fingerprints.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jsusanka said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but I am now at 45,200 miles and both my headlamps starting fogging up on the inside again. So had the first ones replaced at 29,076 on 1/13/2014. So these almost lasted two years and 15,000 miles.


My 2012 has just under 90K and has never had any issue with the headlight condensation on the inside. A few mornings I have noticed some condensation but on further inspection its always on the outside of the headlight housing.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Which meguiars product do you use on the lens specifically? Do you have any "dots" all over your headlamps surface? And if not, does that product percent that?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. I have appointment next Tuesday to have it looked over. Right now I am using the turtle wax lense cleaning and protection because I got it on sale. I usually use that or plastix from meguiars. 

It only really happens when the air is so thick you could cut it with a knife. I live in a real humid area. So I don't see it all the time and I am not sure if it hasn't done it since new and I haven't caught it and just caught this time or what. So as far as I know it could of been doing it all along and I just thought it was on the outside and not really looked at it closely. It is such a small area in the front corner it would be easy to miss.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I guess when I say "dots" on my headlamps, I'm referring to the pitting/sandblasting that has occurred on them. I'm at about 68,000 miles but noticed this getting worse as early as the 40,000s. I've never had a vehicle that has headlamps that has pitted as easy as these ones. I have zero fogging/condensation, virtually no peeling. Just tons and tons of pits. Does using what you mentioned prevent this or even corrects it?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Have one of those cabinet sand blasters, nice for cast iron cleaning, terrible for plastic, brass, or aluminum. They don't put aluminum in sand blasters any more, use more like a self cleaning oven technology to bake all the crap off the them.

So how is your windshield doing with pits, has some kind of plastic coating on it. What's your environment, like Dubai? Why would anybody want to go there to spend a night in one of their hotels for only $30,000.00. They are always having sand storms. 

Plastic head lamp assemblies were not intended for Dubai, think more for the show room. Yet another problem that was never a problem before. 

Guess these guys that came up with these new head lamps never heard of Fresnel"s reflection loss. By going through two media, the glass of the bulb, and the plastic of the head lams lenses, whatever it is, by this approach, its more than doubled. Even a lot worse with moisture or pitting. 

At times I feel I should hire a guy to walk in front of my vehicle swinging a kerosene lamp like they did over a hundred years ago.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't have any dots on my headlamps. But they are only two years old. I found this on a malibu forum and describes exactly what I am seeing. 


01-08-42-001H: Exterior Lamp Condensation and Replacement Guidelines - (Jan 5, 2011) 


Subject: Exterior Lamp Condensation and Replacement Guidelines 


Models: 2011 and Prior GM Passenger Cars and Trucks (including Saturn) 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This bulletin is being revised to add the 2011 model year. Please discard Corporate Bulletin Number 01-08-42-001G (Section 08 - Body and Accessories).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The following information is being provided to better define the causes of condensation in exterior lamps and includes guidelines for determining the difference between a lamp with a normal atmospheric condition (condensation) and a lamp with a water leak.

Some exterior lamps, such as cornering, turn signal, backup, headlamps or tail lamps may exhibit very small droplets of water, a fine mist or white fog (condensation) on the inside of the lamp lens. This may be more noticeable on lamps with "multi-lens" designs and may be normal during certain weather conditions.

Condensation occurs when the air inside the lamp assembly, through atmospheric changes, reaches the "dew point". When this takes place, the moisture in the air within the lamp assembly condenses, creating a fine mist or white fog on the inside surface of the lamp lens.

Most exterior lamps on General Motors vehicles use a vented design and feature a replaceable bulb assembly. They are designed to remove any accumulated moisture vapor by expelling it through a vent system. The vent system operates at all times, however, it is most effective when the lamps are ON or when the vehicle is in motion. Depending on the size, shape and location of the lamp on the vehicle, and the atmospheric conditions occurring, the amount of time required to clear the lamp may vary from 2 to 6 hours.

Completely sealed headlamp assemblies (sealed beams) are still used on a limited number of models being manufactured today. These lamps require the replacement of the complete lamp assembly if a bulb filament burns out.

Condensation
2006 TrailBlazer Shown




A Fine Mist or White Fog on the Inside Surface of the Lamp Lens Occurring After a Period of High Humidity
• May be located primarily in the lens corners (near the vents) and SHOULD NOT cover more than half the lens surface. 

• The condition should clear of moisture when the vehicle is parked in a dry environment, or when the vehicle is driven with the lights ON. 

• A comparison of the equivalent lamp on the opposing side of the vehicle indicates a SIMILAR performance. 

If the above conditions are noted, the customer should be advised that replacement of a lamp assembly may not correct this condition.

Water Leak
New Style Pickup Shown




Numerous & Various Size Drops of Water Collecting on the Inside Surface of the Lamp Lens After the Vehicle Has Been Exposed to Rain or a Car Washing Environment
• A condition that covers more than half the surface of the lamp lens. 

• An accumulation of water in the bottom of the lamp assembly. 

• A condition that WON'T clear when the vehicle is parked in a dry environment, or when the vehicle is driven with the lights ON. 

• A comparison of the equivalent lamp on the opposing side of the vehicle indicates a different performance. 

Any of the above conditions would indicate the need to service the lens or lamp assembly.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

> Completely sealed headlamp assemblies (sealed beams) are still used on a limited number of models being manufactured today. These lamps require the replacement of the complete lamp assembly if a bulb filament burns out.


Yeah, at less than half the price they want for that tiny bulb. For the more expensive bulbs that don't much, less than quarter of the price. Get a stone chip? Also get a brand new lens with sealed beams and zero problems with moisture. Also a heck of a lot brighter, can even see where you are going.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi OP. This sounds similar to what happened to me. I'd never had any condensation issues with my headlights for the three years I've owned the cruze, until last month.

We had a week of very humid weather and then overnight a cold front moved in and dropped temps into the 30's. The next morning I had condensation in the same spot you pointed out, in both headlights, but it was gone by the next day. It does happen sometimes but the headlight is designed to "breath" and let moisture out.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

We drill very small holes in the bottom of the headlights on cars if the owner doesn't want to buy new headlights. Stops the fog.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I do just the opposite, yep had to fool with these things for something like over 25 years now. Remove them, fill them with water and learn where the water is dripping out. Dry them off and use a high grade epoxy to fill all those leaks. Can use RTV for extra seal on that rubber gasket, if still usable to the head lamp bulb socket. The plenty of silicone grease where that socket mates to the housing. 

If you drill holes, just letting in more moisture. In my neck of the wood, can get a very damp day followed by subzero weather, then you have frost on the inside. Just more problems that never existed before. Could come out with a nice streamlined seal beam to match the contour of the fender. But not thinking about solving problems, just creating more of them.

When I get into my Supra at night, say wow with the difference in light output, even a bigger wow in my motorhome with the older four head lamp system.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

izzone2000 said:


> Hi OP. This sounds similar to what happened to me. I'd never had any condensation issues with my headlights for the three years I've owned the cruze, until last month.
> 
> We had a week of very humid weather and then overnight a cold front moved in and dropped temps into the 30's. The next morning I had condensation in the same spot you pointed out, in both headlights, but it was gone by the next day. It does happen sometimes but the headlight is designed to "breath" and let moisture out.



Thanks for the reply. Yeah it only happened the one day when the weather was going crazy - raining and dropping temps and dew point close to the ambient temperature. Probably panicking for nothing. Gonna keep the vents clean on the back of them and see it that helps. I cleaned them today they did have some dirt on them.


----------

